# Welches Lied verbindet ihr mit Momenten in eurem Leben?



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Todo


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2010)

Hmm..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Kd-lbg1QQ-Y

Keine positive Erinnerung.
Waren bei Break im Garten und dieses fcking Lied lief mindestens 15x...
Horror.


----------



## Breakyou (6. September 2010)

Dominau schrieb:


> Hmm..
> Keine positive Erinnerung.
> Waren bei Break im Garten und dieses fcking Lied lief mindestens 15x...
> Horror.



Aber es sind bestimmt auch positive Erinnerungen dabei!


----------



## Dominau (6. September 2010)

Spontan fällt mir keine ein O.o

Hier noch 2.
Diesmal positive 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GvWb_P32-1U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=or66xFWC6EY


Diese 2 Lieder werden immer von einer Cover-Band gespielt die manchmal einen
Auftritt bei uns in der Stadt haben.

Epic.


----------



## Sh1k4ri (7. September 2010)

Bei einer Beerdigung von einem Freund wurde das Lied gespielt, ich will es eigentlich nicht mehr hören, aber irgendwie kommt man nicht drum herum. :/





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=QKiGvEfMD6g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




So, hier ein Lied mit positiven Erinnerungen ...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CgM7ekMTPHo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




War live dabei, einer der schönsten Abenden <3


----------



## Arosk (7. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tJ-LgA5rX-M

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



An diverse Freunde bzw. auch der Inhalt passt dazu ^^


----------



## Thoor (8. September 2010)

[youtube]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xOnI--Xu1v4[/youtube]

Wenn ich so auf die letzten 10 Jahre meines noch jungen Lebens zurückblicke kommt mir ziemlich vieles in den Sinn was mit dem Lied zusammen hängt...


----------



## schneemaus (8. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IyCRJmerW1Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Das Lied... Der Soundtrack von dem Film lief mal bei einer Freundin aus der Schulzeit auf und ab, wo wir zu viert einen wunderschönen Abend verbracht haben. Besonders das Lied hatte es uns angetan. Diese Freundin ist vier Monate nach unserem Abi gestorben, das Lied erinnert mich an sie. Ich will nicht sagen, dass es eine negative Erinnerung ist, weil wir immer sehr, sehr viel zusammen gelacht haben und die leider nur kurze Zeit von der 11. bis eben kurz nach dem Abi viel Lustiges erlebt haben. Aber Melancholie ist natürlich dabei, wenn ich das Lied höre.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ybY67rsPqMs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Meine Abihymne. Die inoffizielle. Die offizielle war "Was wir alleine nicht schaffen, schaffen wir zusammen" oder so von Xavier Naidoo. Aber das war tausendmal besser. Ich erinner mich noch an die Zeit kurz nach dem mündlichen Abi, wo man wusste, man hatte bestanden, hat erstmal ordentlich abgefeiert und sich gefreut wie ein Schneekönig.






__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=q2Rch4VvTAc

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mein absolutes Amerika-Urlaubs-Lied. Nicht, weil es damals tausendmal lief, das war Sean Kingston mit "Beautiful Girls". Aber wir waren bei Bekannten, ca. 300 Meilen westlich von Chicago, deren Enkelin abends vorbeischneite. Wir haben uns sofort gut verstanden, sind noch in die Videothek und zu Coldstone gefahren. Sie war damals 16, ich 17. Und natürlich durfte sie schon Auto fahren und im Auto lief unter anderem dieses Lied. Wir beide haben lauthals mitge"sungen" *hust* und sehr, sehr viel Spaß gehabt in den paar Tagen, als ich dort war. Haben auch immer noch Kontakt, wenn sie fertig mit dem Studium ist, will sie auch mal herkommen, ist halt nur nicht grad billig.




Das sind erstmal die, die mir grad einfallen ^^


----------



## Surando (8. September 2010)

Hey, hier ein Link zu dem Lied mit dem ich die meisten Momente in meinem Leben verbinde. Klingt zwar ziemlich negativ und emomäßig, stimmt aber teilweise. Wer mich im richtigen Leben kennt sollte das schon wissen aufgrund meiner Pechstrene. Aber mir gehts hier nicht um die Pechstrene sondern den ersten Teil des Textes und den Rest, aber besonders den ersten Teil denn der verbindet die meisten Momente in meinem Leben. Hier der Link zum Lied auf Youtube wo ihrs los hören könnt. http://www.youtube.c...h?v=nVtIvxiiuVk Guckt euch mal das ganze Video an und es sollte dort Lirycs geben, während des Hörens solltest du dir mal den Text alleine durchlesen und dann wirst dus erkennen was ich meine. Villeicht nicht auf direkt meine Art und Weise, aber ihr wisst ja was ich meine.

~ Surando_
_


----------



## Kuya (14. September 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=nLnPRx8Ud3g

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Erinnert mich sehr an meine Ex-Freundin.. (für die ich nach mehr als 3 jahren noch immer etwas empfinde). 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sie war auch ein großer Killswitch Engage Fan. Manchmal wenn ich den Song höre, hoffe ich, dass Sie bei dem Song auch an mich denkt.

Wehe das petzt jetzt Jemand meiner neuen Freundin. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Edit: Das hat sich erledigt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Habe wieder Kontakt zu Ihr. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



In diesem Sinne noch ein Song den ich schon damals dazu oft hörte.
Ich glaube frech zu behaupten, dass jeder der schonmal ünglücklich verliebt war,
und Gitarrenmusik liebt, diesen Song mag.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=ZXzVLxa7vLU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gerti (7. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=LLSZBCgoZJ4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


ASP~Und wir tanzten

Mit das Lieblingslied von der Gruppe und meine Exfreundin hats zum ASP Fan gemacht. Das Lied wurde immer in guten und in schlechten Zeiten von uns beiden gehört... also hängen damit viele Erinnerungen zusammen 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=FxnZo7VsTv0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Pascow~ Poisen a Coeur Mademoiselle

Das Lied triffts quasi auf den Punkt, wies mir nach der Trennung ging und 5 Tage bevor sie schluss gemacht hat, haben wir Pascow live in Herne gesehen.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=_a7pL8VUJn8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Böhse Onkelz~Auf gute Freunde

Geniale Abende mit Freunden, die man nie vergisst! (Um mal was positives zu nennen!)

Ansonsten gibts genug Songs, mit denen man bestimmte Ereignisse und Gefühle verbindet, aber das sind so die besonders einprägsam sind.


----------



## OpSnoobOpS (10. November 2010)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Tg9U4qEqZp8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



und 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=HfQPJc5_B1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




diese 2 Lieder passen zu mir und meine Freundin ( fast 5 monate zusammen ^^ ) , die sagen genau das aus was wir beide für einander empfinden , und zum mein Leben auch


----------



## Konov (13. November 2010)

Sh1k4ri schrieb:


> Bei einer Beerdigung von einem Freund wurde das Lied gespielt, ich will es eigentlich nicht mehr hören, aber irgendwie kommt man nicht drum herum. :/
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das ist ein echt schönes Lied, ich merk es mir


----------



## Luminesce (13. November 2010)

War ca. 3 Jahre meine Lieblingsband, all meine Gedanken und Gefühle während dieser Zeit stecken in diesen Liedern von RED  
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=UNeb1ZJ6cus*[/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"] *
*[font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Einige kennen dies womöglich aus Kuroshitsuji, ich kenne es von einem Freund [/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"]Das Lied ist mittlerweile ein Teil von mir geworden...[/font][font="Verdana, arial, sans-serif"] [/font][/font]
[font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]http://www.youtube.c...h?v=adqioWVklEc
[/font][font="arial, verdana, tahoma, sans-serif"]*
*[/font][/font]


----------



## Dracun (13. November 2010)

Meine gesamte Schulzeit  :





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=tF9waDgGqRE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Und an meine erste wirklich große Liebe erinnert mich das hier immer noch:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=CEsFNWXLlas

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Auch dies erinnert mich an die eben oben erwähnte große Liebe 





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=AN4hnZmvxh8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------

